# Felmingham and Briggate Train Stations - North Norfolk



## joshrob1 (May 8, 2017)

Hi Everyone. I've been enjoying all of your photos and interesting stories for so long now that I thought it was time to join in! This is my first post, so I'll apologise now if I mess it up, here goes:

Felmingham and Briggate Train Stations are located along the Weavers Way Walk in North Norfolk, a 60 mile walk through the beautiful Norfolk country side, consisting mainly of a long forgotten railway lines. I cannot find any information about Briggate train station, however, I can tell you that Felmingham station opened around 1883 and stayed in service until its closure in 1959. 

I hope you enjoy looking at my photos as much as I enjoyed taking them 

Felmingham Station





Around the back




My eldest having a quick peek




Someone's been here before!




Was not expecting that to be the first thing I'd see




Not trashed which was a nice surprise









Briggate Railway and Station

























Thanks for looking


----------



## BoneDust (May 8, 2017)

Wonderful pictures. It looks like quite a nice walk as well! That wall shot is my favourite!


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 9, 2017)

Are you sure you've done your homework because Sheringham station is still open, its on the Bittern line. As far as Briggate station, the only Briggate I can find is a Weatherspoons pub in Leeds. Believe me that I'm a railway enthusiast and the railways around the Norfolk area are my favourite and I've checked every website about derelict stations around Norfolk. I think they come under another name. The Weavers Way Walk starts from Cromer and finishes in Great Yarmouth, Sheringham is to the north of Cromer. I will further my investigations about these two.


----------



## joshrob1 (May 9, 2017)

HugeJorgan you are completely right! In my excitement to get my first post on here i got confused with my stations! The first station is in Felmingham, just past North Walsham. The second station is definitely in Briggate, between Worstead and Dilham, however, the area is not known locally as Briggate and is just Dilham to us locals. 
I live near Cromer and Sheringham and i can't believe i got them mixed up - well spotted though!
I will see if i can edit my post.
Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 9, 2017)

joshrob1 said:


> HugeJorgan you are completely right! In my excitement to get my first post on here i got confused with my stations! The first station is in Felmingham, just past North Walsham. The second station is definitely in Briggate, between Worstead and Dilham, however, the area is not known locally as Briggate and is just Dilham to us locals.
> I live near Cromer and Sheringham and i can't believe i got them mixed up - well spotted though!
> I will see if i can edit my post.
> Thanks



Ah but tis not Briggate as the station is near the village of Briggate but the station is called Honing, closed in 1959 and where you stood was where the signal box used to be. Solved.


----------



## joshrob1 (May 9, 2017)

You're a star! Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## smiler (May 10, 2017)

Bloody Hell, I thought I was the one always getting lost, but after reading this I not sure if in Norfolk or Newquey, just as well the, kids were there to show you the way out,
Nice set of pics, I enjoyed them, Welcome to the forum


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 10, 2017)

Hahaha Im glad we know where you were now I spent a while in Norfolk last week in the wrong place so I know how easy that can be done lol

Interesting first report


----------

